

Programmer's Bill of Rights - roachsocal
http://victorgarcia.me/programmers-bill-of-rights/

======
eplanit
I really want to _not_ criticize this post. It's from a new programmer who is
early in his career. He has a lot to learn -- so did all of us at that stage.
I'm not trying to be condescending.

I must, however, shout a 'whoa' at one point: "Programmers shall have the
right to...be treated as professionals"

That is never a right. One has a right to be treated respectfully.
Professionalism is something you must build into yourself, it's something to
earn. When you conduct yourself professionally, you will be treated as a
professional. It's not granted by title or circumstance.

Here's to a great career for you.

~~~
vgarcia1586
The right is earned, I completely agree. However, the point that I wanted to
make is that a lot of programmers earn their right to be treated
professionally by doing all of the right things, but aren't.

~~~
hga
Without the guild like systems that e.g. doctors, lawyers and civil engineers
have, I don't think we'll see it. And even then, doctors and lawyers come in
for a lot of abuse, don't they?

I very much don't want the barriers to entry that come with guilds. Maybe for
some life and death critical domains like flight software and a lot of medical
areas, but it would be insane for the sort of consumer web sites this forum is
particularly focused on (well, beside leaking customer financial data...).

E.g. we _really_ need to get serious about radiation treatment machines,
seeing as how we're now into the second round of disasters, you would have
thought the Therac-25 would have taught people their lessons....

